# 2015 X-Trail Roof Rail Width



## grbenji (Dec 1, 2015)

Anyone knows or can help take the EXACT measurement of the Roof Rail internal width (ie width from inside to inside of rails)? Also are the rail parallel or taper? If taper, what are the internal widths for front and rear?

Need above info to order roof rack. 

Thank you.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I m installing my winter tires this week, i 'll see what I can do.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Mine is a 2005 and measures are ;from back to front :100cm at the back of the roof, base of crossbar 101cm,front of the base 102cm; back of the base of front crossbar 104,5cm; front of the base 106cm.
Measures of the middle of the rail and from back to front; 104cm, back crossbar 106cm, and back of front crossbar 109cm.
I hope it s clear, if not let me know.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

HI Otomodo
No he is looking for the dimensions on the new T32 model which is the same as the new Rogue. I would bet the dimensions could be found on Nissans website.
Otherwise, maybe contact the seller of these
Amazon.com: 2014 2015 Nissan Rogue Roof Rack Crossbar OE Style: Automotive 

They should be able to tell you their exact size. Good luck grbenji.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Didn't saw the model or year that's why.


----------

